# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  أصول البحث العلمي القانوني وقواعده

## جاسر

أصول البحث العلمي القانوني وقواعده 

يعد البحث العلمي أحد المقومات الأساسية للحضارة والتقدم، فهو تلك الوسيلة التي يستخدمها الإنسان لأعمال العقل والحواس وجميع الملكات من أجل فهم حقيقة الظواهر الطبيعية والاجتماعية التي تحدث من حوله من أجل تسخيرها لخدمته. 
فالبحث يعني التفتيش والتنقيب عن مسألة معينة للوصول إلى حقيقتها. وإذا كان البحث في اللغة يعني البحث عن الشيء أي التفتيش عنه، فإنه في الاصطلاح يدور حول ذات الموضوع أي بذل الجهد في التحري والتفتيش والتتبع والدراسة لموضوع معين حتى يتبين حقيقته. 
ولقد كان البحث والتفكير العلمي هو من ساهم في إخراج البشرية من الظلمات إلى النور وفي أبعادها عن شبح الخرافة التي يسيطر عليها. والذي كان يجعل الإنسان يقف عاجزاً أمام تفسير الظواهر الطبيعية التي تحيط به الأمر الذي جعله يعزي هذه الظواهر إلى قوى خارقة خفية. ولكن عندما بدأ الإنسان يعمل عقله لتفسير الظواهر الكونية المحيطة به والاستفادة منها، حتى جاء العصر الحديث الذي اعتمد فيه الإنسان في تفكيره على الأسلوب العلمي وبذلك استطاع أن يقف على حقيقة الظواهر والأحداث التي تقع من حوله. وإذا كان البحث العلمي في مختلف العلوم يحتل أهمية بالغة. 
فإن البحث العلمي في مجال القانون يحتل ذات الأهمية حيث أن تحقيق العدالة التي ينشدها القانون لا يمكن تحقيقه إلا بالوصول إلى الحقيقة التي هي جوهر العدالة. ولا سبيل للوصول إلى الحقيقة إلا عن طريق البحث العلمي الذي عن طريقه يمكن الكشف عن حقيقة الأسباب الكامنة وراء المشكلات القانونية فيسهل حينئذ التوصل إلى الحل القانوني المناسب لها. كما يمكن عن طريق البحث العلمي إعداد الدراسات العلمية لبحث المشكلات القانونية الموجودة من قبل أو التي تظهر حديثاً في المجتمع وإيجاد أفضل الحلول القانونية لها. وسعياً منا إلى بذر ملكة البحث العلمي القانوني في نفوس طلبة كلية الحقوق وإعدادهم بما يؤهلهم لإيجاد الحلول للمشكلات القانونية التي تواجههم أثناء الدراسة أو في حياتهم العملية حرصنا على إعداد هذا الموقع الإلكتروني
تعريف البحث العلمي


يتحدد تعريف البحث العلمي من خلال الربط بين معنى كلمة (البحث) ومعنى كلمة (العلم). ولذلك يذهب البعض إلى تعريف البحث العلمي على أنه: 
"إعمال الفكر وبذل الجهد الذهني المنظم حول مجموعة من المسائل أو القضايا، بالتفتيش والتقصي عن المبادئ أو العلاقات التي تربط بينها، وصولاً إلى الحقيقة التي ينبني عليها أفضل الحلول لها".
ويعرف على أنه: 
"التقصي المنظم، وبإتباع أساليب ومناهج علمية محددة للحقائق العلمية، بقصد التأكد من صحتها أو تعديلها أو إضافة الجديد لها". 
ولابد في هذا المجال من بيان الفرق بين العلم والمعرفة. فإذا كان العلم يهدف إلى الوصول إلى المعرفة، إلا أن ثمة فارقاً بينهما. فالمعرفة أكثر سعة وشمولاً من العلم، ذلك أنها تتضمن معارف علمية وأخرى غير علمية. 
أما العلم فلا يشمل سوى المعارف العلمية التي تم الحصول عليها بالأسلوب العلمي. فالعلم هو طريقة منظمة للحصول على المعرفة، تتبع فيها قواعد المنهج العلمي وخطواته. 
أما المعرفة فيتم الحصول عليها بشكل تلقائي، أو بالصدفة البحتة، ودون إتباع أي أسلوب أو منهج علمي.
==========================

انواع البحث العلمي


يقسم البحث العلمي تبعاً لطبيعة العلم التي يجري عليها، فهنالك أبحاث تتعلق بالعلوم الطبيعية وأخرى تتعلق بالعلوم الإنسانية. 

المطلب الأول 

بحوث العلوم التطبيقية


تعد هذه البحوث علمية وتطبيقية في آن معاً أي أن أهميتها الأساسية تنبع من صلاحيتها للتطبيق وهو ما يعود على المجتمع بالنفع الكبير. فهذه البحوث هي التي تؤدي إلى تطوير الصناعات المختلفة في الدول وتعتمد هذه البحوث على المنهج التجريبي والذي يقوم على الملاحظة وفرض الفروض والتحقق من صحتها، ثم تطبيق نتائجها على المجالات المختلفة ومن أهم المجالات هذه الأبحاث الكيمياء والفيزياء والهندسة والطب والزراعة وغيرها. 
المطلب الثاني 
بحوث العلوم الإنسانية
وتعد هذه البحوث بحوثاً نظرية وليست عملية، إلا أن ذلك لا يقلل من أهميتها أو قابليتها للتطبيق وتعمل هذه في مجال الفلسفة والمنطق وعلم الاجتماع والتاريخ والأدب واللغة والقانون. 
وتهدف هذه البحوث إلى تعميق المعرفة وتبسيطها للإنسان حتى يستطيع الاستفادة منها في جوانب الحياة المختلفة. ويحتل كلا النوعين من هذه البحوث أهمية كبيرة في حياة الشعوب والدول حيث أن التقدم في أحدها دون الآخر لا يؤدي إلى تحقيق النتائج المرجوة في نهضة المجتمع. 
المبحث الثالث

مناهج البحث العلمي


المنهج في مجال البحث العلمي هو مجموعة الخطوات التي يجب إتباعها للوصول إلى هدف محدد، أو لاكتشاف الحقيقة. عليه فإن على الباحث أن يسلك منهجاً معيناً في بحثه يسير على هداه ويلزم نفسه به طيلة هذا البحث، حيث أن ذلك يساعده على إنجاز البحث بشكل منظم. 
وكلما كان منهج البحث واضحاً ومحدداً كلما كان البحث دقيقاً ونتائجه أقرب للصواب. وبالنظر لأهمية المنهج العلمي في البحث فقد ظهر في هذا الشأن علم متخصص هو "علم المناهج" الذي يمكن الباحث من سلوك السبل التي توصله إلى الحقيقة.
هذا ولابد من الإشارة إلى أن مناهج البحث العلمي تختلف باختلاف العلوم، حيث هناك مناهج تصلح للعلوم الطبيعية، وأخرى تصلح للعلوم الإنسانية. 
وبما إننا نبحث في أصول البحث القانوني لذلك سوف نركز على مناهج البحث المتبعة في مجال القانون حيث يمكن للباحث في مجال القانون أن يتبع احد هذه المناهج أو بعضها أو حتى جميعها لإنجاز البحث. واهم هذه المناهج هي: 
أولاً: المنهج الموضوعي 
ويعد من أهم المناهج البحثية المتبعة من قبل الباحثين، باعتبار أن أتباعه يؤدي بنا للوصول إلى نتائج حقيقية غير مضللة.
ويقصد بالمنهج الموضوعي أن يكون الباحث موضوعياً في بحثه غير متحيز، يتناول مشكلة البحث في حياد تام، ويكون هدفه الأساسي هو الوصول إلى الحقيقة، وإعلانها على الملأ كما هي دون تحريف، حتى وان كانت هذه الحقيقة غير متفقة مع أفكاره وميوله الشخصية. 
فأتباع المنهج الموضوعي في البحث يجعل الباحث محايداً ومنزها عن الهوى الذاتي، فيتجرد من أفكاره ومعتقداته الشخصية، ويبتعد عن أي مؤثر خارجي، ويعتمد في بحثه على الأساليب العلمية البحتة التي تقوده إلى الحقيقة المؤيدة بالحجج والأسانيد الواقعية، إما إذا تأثر الباحث بأفكاره ومعتقداته الشخصية فسوف يصل إلى نتائج مضللة وغير دقيقة. 
ثانياً: المنهج التأصيلي (الاستقرائي)
ويسمى هذا المنهج بالمنهج التجريبي ويعنى هذا الأسلوب باستقراء الأجزاء ليستدل منها على حقائق تعمم على الكل باعتبار أن ما يسري على الجزء يسرى على الكل (فجوهر المنهج الاستقرائي هو الانتقال من الجزئيات إلى الكليات أو من الخاص إلى العام) فمثلاً يقوم الباحث بدراسة المسائل القانونية الجزئية أو الفرعية المتشابهة دراسة معمقة وذلك بغرض الكشف عن القاسم المشترك بينها، ومن خلال الربط بين العلة والمعلول، أو بين السبب والمسبب، ثم يخلص من ذلك إلى وضع قاعدة عامة أو نظرية عامة تحكم هذه المسائل ولعل أهم مجالات هذا المنهج البحث تتمثل في استقراء اتجاهات أحكام القضاء في موضوع معين لبيان القاعدة العامة التي تحكم الموضوع. مثال ذلك استقرار أحكام القضاء الإداري المتعلقة بالرقابة على أعمال الإدارة، أو أحكام القضاء المتعلقة بفكرة الرقابة على دستورية القوانين. 
ثالثاً: المنهج الاستنباطي (التحليلي) 
وهذا المنهج هو على عكس المنهج التأصيلي (الاستقرائي) الذي بيناه سابقاً حيث أن المنهج الاستنباطي يبدأ من الحقائق الكلية لينتهي إلى الحقائق الجزئية، أي من العام إلى الخاص. فالباحث عندما يسلك هذا المنهج البحثي ينطلق من قاعدة عامة ليقوم بتطبيقها على الحالات الخاصة أو الفردية. مثال ذلك أن يستند الباحث في مجال القانون الجنائي إلى قواعده العامة ليرى مدى إمكانية تطبيقها على الظواهر الإجرامية الحديثة مثل الإرهاب، وخطف الطائرات، وغسيل الأموال، وجرائم الاعتداء على برامج الكمبيوتر.
ولابد من الإشارة إلى عدم إمكانية القول بانعدام الصلة بين المنهج التاصيلي والمنهج التحليلي، ذلك أن كلاً منهما يكمل الآخر، فإذا كان المنهج التاصيلي هو الطريق نحو تكوين القواعد العامة، فان المنهج التحليلي هو الطريق نحو تطبيق هذه القواعد على الحالات الفردية لاختبار مدى فعاليتها وصلاحيتها لذلك فان الباحث في مجال القانون يستعين بكلا المنهجين عادة لأعداد بحثه. 
رابعاً: المنهج المقارن 
هو المنهج الذي يعتمده الباحث للقيام بالمقارنة بين قانونه الوطني وقانون أو عدة قوانين أجنبية أو أي نظام قانوني آخر، كالشريعة الإسلامية، وذلك لبيان أوجه الاختلاف أو الاتفاق بينهما فيما يتعلق بالمسألة القانونية محل البحث، بهدف التوصل إلى أفضل حل لهذه المسألة. 
ويحتل منهج البحث المقارن أهمية خاصة في مجال الدراسات القانونية، حيث انه يمكن الباحث من الإطلاع على تجارب النظم القانونية الأخرى، ومقارنتها بالنظم الوطنية، مما يمكنه من الكشف عن أوجه الاتفاق أو الاختلاف أو القصور بين هذه النظم، ومن ثم يستطيع الباحث أن يضع أمام المشرع أفضل الحلول ليستعين بها إذا ما أراد أن يعدل القوانين القائمة أو يضع قوانين جديدة. 
وقد يعتمد الباحث منهج المقارنة الأفقية الذي يقوم على بحث المسألة في كل قانون على حدة، بحيث لا يعرض لموقف القانون الآخر حتى ينتهي من بحث المسألة في القانون الأول. إما إذا اعتمد الباحث منهج المقارنة الرأسية، فانه يتناول كل جزئية من جزئيات البحث في كل القوانين التي يقارن بينها في آن واحد. ويمكن القول أن منهج المقارنة الراسي أفضل من الأفقي لأنه يبعدنا عن التكرار وتقطيع أوصال البحث. إضافة إلى انه يؤدي إلى حسن وسهولة إدراك أوجه الاختلاف أو الاتفاق بين القوانين التي تتم المقارنة بينها. 
خامساً: المنهج التاريخي 
يعتمد هذا المنهج البحثي على دراسة المسألة محل البحث في القوانين القديمة من اجل فهم حقيقتها في القانون المعاصر. فاعتماد هذا المنهج يساعد الباحث على فهم الحاضر من خلال دراسة وملاحظة الماضي. فعندما يتناول الباحث القانوني موضوع الوكالة مثلاً كأحد أنواع العقود، يبدأ بحثه بدراسة التطور التاريخي لفكرة الوكالة في النظم القانونية القديمة لكي يتوصل إلى التطور الذي رافق هذا الموضوع إلى أن وصل إلى التنظيم القانوني الحالي له. بل أن القضاء قد يلجأ إلى المنهج التاريخي للوقوف على حقيقة النص القانوني الواجب التطبيق على النزاع.
المبحث الرابع 

متطلبات البحث العلمي


لإمكانية إجراء البحث العلمي في مجال القانون لابد من توافر ثلاثة أمور هي:
· المشكلة القانونية التي تحتاج الى البحث 
· الشخص الذي يتولى بحث هذه المشكلة 
· خطة البحث 
أولاً: مشكلة البحث 
حيث أن البحث العلمي يهدف أساسا إلى التوصل إلى الحقيقة بشأن مشكلة قانونية معينة من أجل إيجاد الحلول لهذه المشكلة، فان البحث العلمي لا يوجد إلا حيث توجد المشكلة. فوجود المشكلة القانونية هو أول فرضيات وجود البحث العلمي. 
ولابد للباحث من إدراك وجود المشكلة وجمع المعلومات حولها وتحديد فروضها البحثية ثم الإجابة عن هذه الفروض. 
كذلك لابد له من صياغة المشكلة البحثية وبالتالي تحديد موضوع البحث بحيث لا يجوز له أن يبالغ في سعة البحث أو تضييقه. 
ويذهب البعض إلى ضرورة أن يسأل الباحث نفسه مجموعة من الأسئلة منها:
· هل يستحق هذا الموضوع ما يبذل فيه من جهد 
· هل من الممكن كتابه رسالة أو بحث عن هذا الموضوع 
· في طاقتي أنا أن أقوم بهذا العمل 
· هل أحب هذا الموضوع وأميل إليه 
معايير اختيار موضوع البحث 
هنالك مجموعة معايير يجب أن يراعيها الباحث وهو يختار موضوع البحث ومنها: 
1. صلاحية الموضوع للبحث: 
أي مدى قدرة البحث في الموضوع على تحقيق فائدة علمية وعملية للمجتمع. وذلك بان يتناول مشكلة حقيقية تشغل الرأي العام أو طائفة معينة من أفراد المجتمع، وتقدم الحلول المناسبة لها. 
2. حداثة الموضوع: 
يجب أن يكون موضوع البحث جديداً، إما إذا كان الموضوع قديماً وقد تم بحثه باستفاضة من قبل كما يقال قتل بحثاً فلا يكون هنالك جدوى من البحث فيه. 
3. تحديد موضوع البحث: 
حيث يجب على الباحث أن يحدد موضوع البحث تحديداً دقيقاً لان ذلك سوف يعينه على إنجازه، كما أن ذلك سوف يرشده إلى المراجع التي تتصل بموضوع بحثه اتصالاً وثيقاً. 
فليس من المقبول أن يختار الباحث موضوعاً كأسباب الإباحة في القانون الجنائي مثلاً. لان هذه الأسباب عديدة وكل سبب يصلح بذاته لان يكون موضوعاً لبحث مستقل، كما لا يجوز له أن يختار أركان القرار الإداري لان هذه الأركان متعددة وكل منها يصلح بذاته لموضوع بحث مستقل. 
وفي المقابل فإذا كان موضوع البحث ضيفاً للغاية فان ذلك سيقيد انطلاق تفكير الباحث، وذلك بسبب ندرة المراجع الخاصة بهذا الموضوع مما يصيب الباحث بالملل والإحباط ويفقده الثقة بنفسه. 
4. إمكانية بحث الموضوع: 
يجب أن يتأكد الباحث أن لديه الإمكانية لبحث الموضوع الذي يختاره من حيث وجود المراجع المتخصصة والتي قد لا تكون موجودة في دولته مما يتطلب معه السفر إلى دولة أخرى. وقد تكون هذه المراجع بلغة أجنبية لا يعرفها الباحث. 
ثانياً: الباحث 
هو الشخص الذي يقوم بالبحث، فيختار المشكلة التي تصلح موضوعاً للبحث ويحدد نطاقها وأفضل المناهج لبحثها ويضع الخطة العلمية المناسبة لهذا البحث. 
ويسمى الباحث في لغة القانون (المؤلف) وينشأ له حق على مؤلفة يسمى (حق المؤلف) تحميه قوانين حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية. 
وغالباً ما يقوم بالبحث العلمي شخص واحد، ولكن قد يقوم به أكثر من شخص أو فريق من الباحثين ويسمى في هذه الحالة بالبحث المشترك أو البحث الجماعي، وهنالك مجموعة صفات يجب أن يتصف بها الباحث أهمها: 
1. الموهبة: 
أي أن تكون لديه القدرة على التفكير والتحليل والاستنتاج العقلي بطريقة علمية منظمة. 
2. الكفاءة في العلم وسعة المعرفة: 
الموهبة لوحدها لا تكفي فلابد أن يكون الباحث على معرفة علمية كافية بموضوع البحث أي المشكلة القانونية التي سيبحث فيها، ولهذا يجب عليه أن يطلع على كافة المراجع العلمية التي تتصل بموضوع البحث والمواضيع ذات الصلة. 
حيث يجب أن يعرف الباحث شيئاً عن كل شئ وان يعرف كل شئ عن مجال تخصصه. 
3. الرغبة: 
هي من العوامل الأساسية لنجاح أي بحث لان البحث العلمي هو طريق طويل وشاق وملئ بالمتاعب ولا يصل إلى نهايته إلا من توافرت لديه الرغبة الحقيقية في البحث العلمي. 
4. الصبر: 
يجب أن يكون الباحث صبوراً فلا يجزع إذا طال به الوقت دون أن يصل إلى الحقيقة ولا يضيق ذرعاً كلما واجهته مشكلة. 
5. الأمانة العلمية: 
يجب أن يتحلى الباحث بالأمانة العلمية لان البحث العلمي أمانة ومسؤولية يتحملها الباحث، وتقتضي الأمانة العلمية أن يقوم الباحث بعرض الحقيقة التي يتوصل إليها كما هي دون تشويه أو تحريف أو انتقاص منها. 
كما أن من دواعي الأمانة أن يشير الباحث بدقة إلى المراجع التي استفاد منها وان ينسب الآراء إلى أصحابها وذلك بالإشارة إلى المراجع التي اخذ منها في هامش بحثه. كما ينبغي إلا يشوه آراء الآخرين أو يجرحها بالنقد اللاذع إذا كانت لا تروق له. 
6. التواضع: 
يجب على الباحث أن يتحلى بالتواضع العلمي وان يبتعد عن الغرور فلا يبالغ في مديح نفسه ولا يصف آراءه بأنها عين الصواب بل عليه أن يقول (ولعل الصواب كذا...) أو (واحسب أن الصحيح كذا ...). 
كما يجب على الباحث أن يستخدم ضمير الجماعي فيقول (ونحن نرى ...) وفي (تقديرنا ...) (وقد قلنا ...) إلى غير ذلك من العبارات. 
ثالثاً: خطة البحث 
تعد خطة البحث من العناصر الجوهرية لأي بحث علمي فهي المرشد الذي يوجه الباحث أثناء قيامه بالبحث. 
فالباحث لا يستطيع أن يشرع في البحث قبل أن يضع لنفسه خطة ترسم له الطريق الذي سوف يسلكه في البحث بحيث يعرف جيداً ومنذ البداية من أين سيبدأ ومتى سينتهي، وما هي الموضوعات التي سوف يتطرق إليها أثناء البحث. 
فخطة البحث هي كالرسم الهندسي الذي لا يتصور إنشاء المبنى بدونه والخطة التي يضعها الباحث قبل الدخول في البحث هي خطة تمهيدية وليست نهائية. لأنها تشتمل على الخطوط العريضة والعناصر الرئيسية لموضوع البحث، دون التطرق إلى التفاصيل إما الخطة النهائية فلا توضع إلا عند البدء في كتابة البحث بالفعل. وذلك بعد أن يكون الباحث قد اطلع على كافة مراجع البحث واكتملت لديه كل التفاصيل.
محتوى خطة البحث 
تشتمل خطة البحث على عنوان البحث وتقسيماته 
أولاً: عنوان البحث 
وهو التسمية المختارة للبحث والتي تعبر عن موضوعه، ويتم تسجيل البحث في الجهات الرسمية تحت هذا العنوان والعنوان هو الذي يبين حدود الموضوع ويشترط في العنوان ما يلي:
o أن يكون محدداً بمعنى أن يكون نصاً في الموضوع محل البحث. 
o أن يصاغ في صورة جملة تقريرية وليس في صيغة استفهامية – أي في صيغة سؤال. 
o يجب أن يكون بأقل قدر من الكلمات. 
o يجب أن يكون جديداً ومبتكراً. 
o يجب أن يكون مثيراً للانتباه،o لكي يجذب الناس إلى قراءة البحث والاستفادة منه. 
ثانياً: تقسيمات البحث 
بعد أن يختار الباحث عنوان البحث ينتقل إلى تقسيم البحث بحيث يتناول كل تقسيم جزءاً من موضوع البحث ويوضع له عنوان خاص يعبر عن هذا الجزء، وتختلف هذه التقسيمات من بحث لآخر حسب حجم موضوع البحث وما يثيره من مسائل فإذا كان موضوع البحث كبيراً قسم البحث إلى قسمين أو أكثر، وكل قسم يقسم إلى تقسيمات فرعية. وإذا كان موضوع البحث صغيراً قسم إلى أبواب أو فصول وهكذا. وعادة نبدأ من الأوسع نطاقاً إلى الأضيق نطاقاً مثال على التقسيم.
قسم – باب – فصل – مبحث – مطلب – فرع – أولاً – 1 – أ 
أي: 
القسم الأول .... 
الباب الأول .... 
الفصل الأول ... 
المبحث الأول ... 
المطلب الأول ... 
الفرع الأول ... 
أولاً ... 
1 ... 
أ ... 
وهذا ويجب على الباحث مراعاة الأمور التالية عند وضع تقسيمات البحث:
o يجب أن تكون تقسيمات البحث وعناوينها متسلسلة تسلسلاً منطقياً. 
o أن يتفرع كل عنوان من العنوان السابق عليه ويؤدي إلى العنوان التالي له. 
o يجب أن يكون هنالك تنساق وتناغم بين عناوين التقسيمات الأصلية والفرعية. 
o يجب أن تكون عناوين تقسيمات البحث مختصرة فلا يجوز استخدام عناوين طويلة ومفصلة بل يجب استخدام عبارات موجزة ودالة بوضوح على معناها. 
o يجب أن يكون هنالك توازن بين التقسيمات المختلفة للبحث فلا يجوز أن يتوسع الباحث في قسم على حساب قسم آخر قدر الامكان. 
ثالثاً: مقدمة البحث وخاتمته 
يبدأ كل بحث عادة بمقدمة وخاتمة، وكلاهما يؤدي وظيفة مهمة جداً بالنسبة للبحث. 
المقدمة:
تمثل المقدمة مدخلاً للبحث تحدد لمن يقرأها اتجاه البحث ومضمونه وما يرمي إليه من أهداف، ومقدمة البحث على الرغم من أنها لا تحتل من البحث سوى صفحات قليلة إلا أنها تعطي للقارئ انطباعاً شمولياً عن موضوع البحث وأسلوب الباحث والمنهج المتبع في الدراسة وعرض مختصر لحظة البحث. 
الخاتمة: 
تأتي الخاتمة في نهاية البحث وفيها يخلص الباحث إلى النتائج التي توصل إليها في بحثه، والتوصيات التي يرى ضرورة الأخذ بها. ويجب أن يراعي الباحث من عرضه لنتائج البحث وتوصياته أن تكون قابلة للتطبيق، أي أن تراعي فروض الواقع فغاية أي بحث علمي نفع المجتمع، ولا قيمة لبحوث تظل منفصلة عن واقعها العملي ولا تهتم بإصلاحه والإضافة إليه. 
والخاتمة هي درة البحث ويجب أن تتضمن توصياته ونتائجه لذلك فان كتابة المقدمة والخاتمة لا يتم إلا بعد نهاية البحث، لذلك يجب على الباحث أن يؤخر كتابتهما حتى ينتهي من كتابة جميع أجزاء البحث.

================

لمبحث الخامس 

مصادر البحث العلمي


أدوات البحث العلمي هي مفترض ثابت لا يمكن كتابة البحث بدونه فبعد قيام الباحث باختيار الموضوع ووضع الخطة المبدئية، عليه أن ينتقل إلى المرحلة التالية وهي (جمع المادة العلمية) اللازمة للبحث.
فمصادر البحث العلمي هي المراجع التي يستقي منها الباحث المادة العلمية المتعلقة بموضوع البحث. وينبغي على الباحث أن يطلع على مراجع شتى وفي أماكن كثيرة، وعليه أن ينقب ويبحث عما يفيده من هذه المراجع في موضوع بحثه.
ومراجع البحث ومصادر معلوماته متعددة، إلا أنها تتكاتف لتأدية وظيفة واحدة، وهي توفير المعلومات والبيانات للباحث. ويمكن حصر هذه المصادر بالاتي:
أولاً: المصادر المكتوبة 
ثانياً: المصادر الالكترونية 
ثالثاً: المصادر الميدانية
المطلب الأول 

المصادر المكتوبة


تمثل المكتبة المصدر الأهم والأساس للبحث العلمي، والاهتمام بالمكتبات والعاملين بها يمثل المدخل الطبيعي للاهتمام بالبحث العلمي، وعلم المكتبات أصبح علماً وتخصصاً مهماً تهتم بدراسة جوانبه المعاهد والجامعات في العالم.
واللجوء إلى المكتبة هو المصدر الأساسي للحصول على المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة لكل بحث علمي. وما الوسائل الأخرى في ذلك إلا وسائل مكملة للمكتبة.
ومن هذا المنطلق يجدر بكل طالب علم وباحث أن يحترم الكتاب والمكتبة ويتعلم كيفية التعامل معهما واحترامه.
وتتكون المراجع أو المصادر المكتوبة التي يتم اللجوء إليها للبحث في مجال القانون من مراجع قانونية وأخرى غير قانونية وتشمل الآتي:
أولاً: المراجع العامة
وهي المراجع العامة التي تتناول الأحكام العامة والمبادئ الكلية لفروع القانون الذي تعرض له، دون الدخول في التفصيلات الفرعية أو التطبيقات الجزئية، وان تعرضت لذلك فيكون الأمر بإيجاز شديد. ومن هذه المراجع النظرية العامة في قانون العقوبات، أو القانون الدولي العام، أو النظرية العامة للالتزامات في القانون المدني، أو النظرية العامة في القانون الدستوري وغيرها.
ثانياً: المراجع المتخصصة
وهي المراجع التي تتناول مسائل قانونية خاصة بالشرح والتحليل، فالمرجع المتخصص لا يعرض للأحكام العامة لأحد فروع القانون، كما هو الحال في المرجع العام، بل يقتصر على مسألة واحدة من مسائلة أو نقطة واحدة من نقاطه، فيدرسها دراسة معمقة، مثال ذلك الكتاب الذي يتناول المسؤولية الجنائية للطبيب، أو طبيعة الاستجواب في دستور معين، أو موضوع حق المؤلف، أو عيوب الاختصاص في القرار الإداري، وغير ذلك من الموضوعات الخاصة.
ثالثاً: الرسائل العلمية
وهي رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه: وهي عبارة عن أبحاث متخصصة تتناول مسائل قانونية خاصة تدرسها دراسة معمقة ومفصلة، شأنها في ذلك شأن المراجع المتخصصة، وهي تقدم إلى كليات الحقوق لنيل درجة الماجستير أو الدكتوراه ويتم فيها مناقشة الطالب مناقشة عامة من قبل لجنة تضم مجموعة من الأساتذة المختصين في موضوع الرسالة العلمية.
رابعاً: الدوريات
وهي مطبوعات تصدر في أعداد متتابعة، سنوية أو نصف سنوية أو فصلية، وتحتوي على مقالات وبحوث فقهاء القانون أو أحكام القضاء، أو نصوص التشريعات، وغير ذلك.
خامساً: الموسوعات
الموسوعة أو دائرة المعارف ( Encyclopedia )
وهي مطبوعة تتناول بالبحث والدراسة مختلف موضوعات المعرفة الإنسانية مرتبة هجائياً حسب الموضوعات.
سادساً: المعاجم
وهي من المراجع المهمة للباحثين في مجال القانون، حيث يجب على الباحث أن يكون على دراية تامة بالمعنى اللغوي لكل كلمة يكتبها، بل عليه أن يذكر المعنى اللغوي للمصطلحات الهامة التي يستخدمها في بحثه، وهذه المعاني توجد فيما يسمى عادة (المعاجم) وهي خاصة باللغة العربية وتسمي (القواميس) بخصوص اللغات الأجنبية.
المطلب الثاني 
المصادر الالكترونية
أفرزت التكنولوجيا الحديثة العديد من الوسائل الالكترونية التي يستطيع الباحث من خلالها أن يحصل على ما يريد من معلومات في سهولة ويسر. ومن هذه الوسائل الكمبيوتر والميكروفيش والانترنيت.
المطلب الثالث 
الوسائل الميدانية
يقصد بها تلك الوسائل التي تتطلب من الباحث التحرك للحصول على المعلومات والبيانات التي تساعده في اتمام بحثه وتتمثل هذه الوسائل في الاستبيان والمقابلة.
الفرع الأول الاستبيان 
هو أداة لجمع المعلومات من خلال استمارة تحتوي على مجموعة من الأسئلة التي تدور حول موضوع معين، يتم وضعها وفق إطار علمي محدد، وتقدم إلى المستهدفين بها ليدونوا فيها إجاباتهم بأنفسهم. وعلى الرغم من أن الاستبانة كوسيلة للحصول على المعلومات غير مألوفة في الدراسات القانونية، فأنها يمكن أن تفيد في الدراسات السياسية الدستورية أو في الدراسات التي تتصل بإصدار التشريعات. 
وهنالك مجموعة من القواعد التي يجب أن يلتزم بهما الباحث عند صياغة أسئلة الاستبيان.
o أن تكون الأسئلة واضحة يسهل فهمها ولا تحتمل أكثر من إجابة. 
o أن تكون الأسئلة بأسلوب مبسط،o غير معقد يتفق مع المستوى الثقافي للفئة التي توجه إليهم. 
o أن تكون الأسئلة قليلة ومنتقاة،o بحيث تشمل كافة جوانب الموضوع محل الاستبيان،o لان كثرة الأسئلة قد تصيب الأشخاص المستجوبين بالملل مما قد يدفعهم إلى العزوف عن الإجابة. 
o أن تكون الأسئلة منصبة على موضوع الاستبيان فعلاً،o فلا تعرض للأمور الشخصية أو الأسرار الخاصة للشخص الذي توجه إليه،o ولا تثير لديه انفعالات أو ردود فعل غير عادية تدفعه إلى إعطاء معلومات غير صادقة أو تجعله يحجم عن الإجابة على الأسئلة. 
o أن تحدد في استمارة الاستبيان طريقة الإجابة على الأسئلة،o وذلك بإرفاق تعليمات في هامش الاستمارة تبين كيفية الإجابة. 
o أن يحدد الوقت الذي ينبغي فيه الانتهاء من الإجابة على الاستبيان ورده إلى صاحبه. 
o يجب ترغيب من يوجه إليه الاستبيان في الرد على الأسئلة بطريقة شيقة،o بان يطبع على ورق جيد وان يرفق به خطاب شكر على التعاون وسرعة الرد. 
الفرع الثاني المقابلة 
المقابلة هي اتصال شخصي بين الباحث وشخص آخر أو أكثر له صلة بموضوع البحث بهدف الحصول على معلومات وبيانات تتعلق بهذا الموضوع.
ويتم اللجوء للمقابلة كثيراً في مجال الدراسات القانونية، حيث يحرص الباحث على أن يجري مقابلة شخصية مع أساتذة القانون المتخصصين في الموضوع الذي يدور حوله البحث والمقابلة تحتاج إلى شخص لديه القدرة على التحاور مع الآخرين ولديه القدرة على التعبير عن أفكاره في أسئلة موجزة وبسيطة. 
وليس بالضرورة أن تتم المقابلة باللقاء الشخصي بين الباحث وذوي الاختصاص بل يمكن أن تتم من خلال الوسائل المختلفة الأخرى كالتلفون أو شبكة الانترنيت أو شبكات الاتصال التلفازية عن بعد. 
ولكن يجب على الباحث أن يكون مستعداً قبل إجراء المقابلة، فعليه أن يحضر الأسئلة التي يود طرحها على الشخص المراد مقابلته، وان يستأذن هذا الشخص وان يتفق معه على مكان وزمان المقابلة. 
ويجب على الباحث أن يكون لبقاً ومهذباً في طرح الأسئلة، وان يستخدم ألفاظا واضحة ومحددة، كما يجب عليه أن يبدأ بالأسئلة المحايدة التي لا تثير انفعالات لدى الشخص الذي تتم معه المكالمة. كما يجب على الباحث أن يعطي الشخص الذي تتم مقابلته الوقت الكافي لكي يجيب على السؤال الذي يطرحه عليه، مع الإصغاء جيداً لكل ما يقول، وعدم أظهار الانشغال بأي شئ آخر. 
المبحث السادس 
تدوين المعلومات والبيانات
تمثل هذه المرحلة حلقة أساسية ومهمة في عمل الباحث، ذلك أن من المستحيل على الباحث أن يتذكر كل ما يقرأه لذلك لابد له من تدوين المعلومات التي تخص البحث، والتدوين هو نقل للمعلومات والبيانات التي تتعلق بموضوع البحث من مصادرها الأصلية بطريقة معينة وبإشارات خاصة لكي يستطيع الباحث أن يرجع إليها كلما احتاج إلى ذلك بسهولة ويسر. 
ومن اشهر طرق التدوين هي: 
أولاً نظام البطاقات: 
وهذه تعد من أقدم طرق التدوين حيث يقوم الباحث بإعداد مجموعة من البطاقات ذات الورق المقوى ويخصص عدداً من هذه البطاقات لكل مطلب أو مبحث أو فصل على حسب الخطة التي وضعها لهذا البحث. ويذكر الباحث على كل بطاقة اسم المؤلف وعنوان الكتاب والدولة والناشر وسنة النشر ورقم الصفحة التي أخذت منها البيانات. وموضوع المطلب أو المبحث أو الفصل الذي تتعلق به هذه المعلومات. 
وهذا الأمر يجعل الباحث في غنى عن الرجوع إلى المرجع الأصلي وإنما يكفيه الرجوع إلى البطاقة. 
ثانياً: التدوين عن طريق الملفات 
يقوم الباحث وفقاً لهذه الطريقة بإعداد مجموعة من الملفات الورقية، ويخصص ملفاً لكل مطلب أو مبحث أو فصل في البحث، ويكتب عنوانه على غلاف الملف، ثم يقوم بتدوين كل المعلومات المتصلة بهذا المطلب أو المبحث أو الفصل في الملف الخاص به. ويرتب هذه الملفات على حسب خطة البحث. 
ثالثاً: نظام التصوير الضوئي Photocopy
وفقاً لهذه الطريقة يقوم الباحث بتحديد الصفحات التي تتعلق ببحثه في الكتاب الذي يتوصل إليه، ويأخذ صورة ضوئية لهذه الصفحات، ويكتب أعلى هذه الصورة بيانات الكتاب الذي صورت هذه الصفحات منه، وكذلك عنوان المطلب أو المبحث أو الفصل داخل البحث، ثم يحتفظ بهذه الصورة لحين الإطلاع عليها مرة أخرى عند كتابته للبحث. 
رابعاً: التدوين عن طريق الكمبيوتر 
وهذه تعد أحدث الطرق في تدوين المعلومات والبيانات، حيث يقوم الباحث بعمل ملفات داخل الكمبيوتر الخاص به، باستخدام برنامج خاص بذلك وتدوين في هذه الملفات المعلومات التي يتوصل إليها مع تخصيص ملف خاص لكل مطلب أو مبحث أو فصل في البحث ثم يحتفظ بهذه الملفات في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر أو على ديسكات لحين الرجوع إليها فيما بعد.

منقووووووول

----------

